# Synchron Strings



## dhlkid (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone still consider buy Synchron Strings?

I use VSL chamber strings for writing, but I end up using Hollywood Strings, Cinmatic Strings 2 plus some others in final version of demo

I don't know if I should go for it or not, please advice, thx


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have them and like them a lot, but they come with the room, and you have to like that, otherwise I think the sounds really nice. I do like the clean sound, and the interface works really well, no pitfalls like out of tune samples and so on. It's pricy though. I also have the old and the synchronized VSL chamber strings and I always found the old version a bit harsh in the sound, I think the new ones sound better. But then I fire up Spitfire Chamber Strings and then I like them a lot!  Not much help?


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 22, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> Anyone still consider buy Synchron Strings?
> 
> I don't know if I should go for it or not, please advice, thx


I have it, I would advise (strongly) against it.


----------



## muk (Mar 22, 2019)

There are better options out there in my opinion. The short articulations are good. Not spectacularly so, and certainly not unrivaled, but good. For the long articulations I did not care. The legato is problematic to my ears, and the library reacts to cc1 in a way that felt unnatural to me. Then there are too little articulations to choose from. Finally I didn't particularly like the sound signature either. In the end I returned the library.


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 22, 2019)

muk said:


> There are better options out there in my opinion. The short articulations are good. Not spectacularly so, and certainly not unrivaled, but good. For the long articulations I did not care. The legato is problematic to my ears, and the library reacts to cc1 in a way that felt unnatural to me. Then there are too little articulations to choose from. Finally I didn't particularly like the sound signature either. In the end I returned the library.


return the library? VSL allow to?


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 22, 2019)

I have it too (pre-ordered). Biggest waste of money sample wise ever.

I am still hoping they redo it/improve it in the hope that it doesn't kill the rest of the Synchron range off, but VSL seem totally blind to how bad it is. I feel like they have stubbornly dug their heels in and simply refuse to improve it/re-record some elements.

Their customer service and staff just will not admit what a failure it is and that will only serve to hurt them in the long run. Their customer service have always come across as quite condescending when contacting them about it as well. 

Also, its ridiculously large and resource hungry yet sounds by far the worst of all the string libraries i own.

I will never be buying a VSL product ever again after my experience of Synchron Strings.

Do yourself a favour and spend your money on Cinematic Studio Strings, or quite frankly any other string library instead.


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 22, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> I have it too (pre-ordered). Biggest waste of money sample wise ever.
> 
> I am still hoping they redo it/improve it in the hope that it doesn't kill the rest of the Synchron range off, but VSL seem totally blind to how bad it is. I feel like they have stubbornly dug their heels in and simply refuse to improve it/re-record some elements.
> 
> ...



Sadly, I agree. I'm extremely unsatisfied with Synchron Strings. No more VSL pre-orders for me.


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 22, 2019)

well, well, well, 

what if Synchron Strings vs HZ Strings?


----------



## muk (Mar 22, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> return the library? VSL allow to?



They did in this case. Paul wrote somewhere on their forum that you could return the library within 30 days if I remember correctly. So I asked, and they agreed. It did cost a fee (what doesn't with VSL?), and I think it was a special arrangement for this individual case.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 22, 2019)

Symfoniq said:


> Sadly, I agree. I'm extremely unsatisfied with Synchron Strings. No more VSL pre-orders for me.



What i find bemusing, from a business perspective, is that they don't seem to have acknowledged that it was a failure, even though the overwhelming feedback from all their customers suggested it is.

Now if this was a product that wasnt going to tie in with any others then i would understand them perhaps sweeping it under the carpet.

However as part of what will no doubt be a whole orchestra of Synchron stuff (ie wind and brass will no doubt come), why would they not address the fact that arguably the most important part of that package is a pile of rubbish and re-record/work in fixing its shortcomings?

I know this would cost them money, but i can only see it costing them more in the long run in terms of sales, if the strings are not fixed.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, I’m quite liking the Synchron Strings. I don’t use it with the Synchron Player, instead, I set my own presets in VI Pro, it’s more customizable and legato sounds nicer with a little bit of tweaking. 

My way of using Synchron Strings is to layer with Orchestral Strings to create fuller and lush sound. The Synchron Strings sounds a bit thin IMHO. The only problem is the lacking articulations like harmonics, detache...etc. 

I like Synchron Strings but not the player, that’s the only disappointment.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 22, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> return the library? VSL allow to?


Yes, within 30 days. Check with the reseller if you are not buying direct.
Edit: sorry didn’t realize it was answered above.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2019)

On the contrary I imagine that they've taken close note to what people don't like about it, and will be redoing it. Maybe when they come out with Synchron Strings II ?


----------



## novaburst (Mar 22, 2019)

The Synchon Strings are there best sounding strings perhaps the best sounding strings in the string library world, this is the first mic setup library VSL has developed hence the huge library file, making it work takes a little time but they are very rewording.

There is only a small portion of articulations but not a deal breaker the synchron player did not surpass the Vienna instrument and perhaps the only downside.

Another down side is the whole wide world is perhaps against VSL and will never get over it so the negativity will remain in your mind and suck you in a very dark hole.

What I would say is go for the 30 trial but you will need to figure the strings out if you cant its nether hear nor there,


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 22, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Another down side is the whole wide world is perhaps against VSL and will never get over it so the negativity will remain in your mind and suck you in a very dark hole.
> 
> What I would say is go for the 30 trial but you will need to figure the strings out if you cant its nether hear nor there,



Their dongle system is killing them. I even have a vsl dongle, but its still in the box. I would have bought several vsl products by now....but having to repay a portion of the licence if something happens to the dongle is utter BS. Their policy is retarded and thankfully no other big VI company does that. Not to mention many of their instruments are overpriced.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 22, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Their dongle system is killing them. I even have a vsl dongle, but its still in the box. I would have bought several vsl products by now....but having to repay a portion of the licence if something happens to the dongle is utter BS. Their policy is retarded and thankfully no other big VI company does that. Not to mention many of their instruments are overpriced.



Well there you have it, as I said the whole world is against VSL you don't need to look far on this forum, but I guess its best to not go a stray from the thread and turn it into a hate VSL developer thread

I believe Synchron Strings is the matter in hand :


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 22, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Well there you have it, as I said the whole world is against VSL you don't need to look far on this forum, but I guess its best to not go a stray from the thread and turn it into a hate VSL developer thread
> 
> I believe Synchron Strings is the matter in hand :



Thats not fair. I would like to own some vsl products.....even if they are a bit expensive. Im not against them. Im against their paranoia policy.

As for the synchron series....i agree with others here....it doesnt sound great...just my opinion.


----------



## Diablo IV (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. Some people are deluded perceiving as hate other people stating facts (which is really helpful). So far in this thread I have not read a single drop of hate. And the stated facts help people like me (who haven't bought a thing from them and yeah, in my case I loathe dongles, but read again, I loathe dongles, not the company or their libs) who perhaps have other string/orchestra libraries and perhaps are looking for the "best" library out there, but not going for a fortune. In the end, people will speak with their wallet, but sometimes not knowing these facts slows that process of voting/speaking with it. It took me a lifetime being able to buy anything worth it (plugins or instrument libraries) and I know that if they lowered their price they could've sold lots more in less time. That's my point of view (like Waves dropped their prices by a lot and they seem to sell very well). Cheers.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 22, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Thats not fair. I would like to own some vsl products.....even if they are a bit expensive. Im not against them. Im against their paranoia policy.
> 
> As for the synchron series....i agree with others here....it doesnt sound great...just my opinion.



I have had a Cubase wavelab dungle used over and over again for more licenses for VSL at the end of the day we have a choice where to purchase from but I don't need to hate on developers because of a policy, I can buy else where, know one is forcing any one to purchase VSL, so its point less with the negative view.

They have held this policy since the beginning of time and have not changed one inch so I guess you just have to live with it or go else where because it does not look like VSL are changing any time soon.

They have outstanding librarys, there software is light years ahead of the rest and its still staggering how they manage to get such a low CPU, memory foot print, have not seen this in any other developer, there products are rock solid stable, VSL seem to go by a code that they will never brake, there seems to be a sense of honour in there team, and they seem to be the busiest Developers out there, they have been through some ruff times of slander, yet they still seem to be the back bone of library software, dongle or not if you have not got any VSL products on your system I guess your the one that's missing out,


----------



## Saxer (Mar 22, 2019)

novaburst said:


> They have outstanding librarys, there software is light years ahead of the rest and its still staggering how they manage to get such a low CPU, memory foot print, have not seen this in any other developer, there products are rock solid stable...


That's true. I use their libraries nearly every day. Great stuff. The only thing I don't like is the sound of Synchron Strings. To me it sounds lifeless and in opposite to their other string libraries it's nearly impossible to make convincing agile melodic phrases with that legato.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 22, 2019)

You know there was this gazillion long pages thread during the release time of the synchron strings last year where people having long debates about the pros and cons and I pointed out my own thoughts about the synchron strings too, heck I also tried to be fair because there is something to like about the synchron strings, but overall I decided not to get the library. I listened to a lot of demos there, I even spoke (in private) with a few people, incl. some who are close to the company working for their demo department in order to give them my honest thoughts and what they should consider changing or re-doing for SS because I was asked what the library is missing.

In a nutshell, even the best demos for the library worked out e.g. by Guy Bacos (which I respect a lot) creating very thoughtful music here, I wasn´t convinced about the result, yet the music is beautiful, unfortunately the result ended up sounding very dated and midi-sh for a 2018 major workhorse string library which I was surprised by quite a lot, considering that VSL has done great libraries back then.

For me personally the library lacks of what I call the mojo and liveliness. Probably for some people might think that libraries like CSS has a bit of too much of that: For instance CSS has like a romantic expressivo long note articulation and a fine legato which creates a lot of lively sound and expression as the same I can say of Berlin Strings (which I use for many years). For me the SS sound very flat because it lacks of that quite a lot for all the long articulations and legatos. To mention something what I like, I think the short articulation department in this library is done in a good fashion and it sounds great. Also the sense of room is nice and it gives a very balanced projection. Thats one of VSL strenghts.

Having said that: I would (and I have) recommend to them recording more expressivo long note material, authentic fast runs and articulated legato agile patches because there is a lot what they missed imo to make that library a workhorse for serious composers these days. Now..when you write modern filmmusic, I think even SS will do its job, but do write something else, you know like classic soundtrack where you need a lot of more expression with fluid melodic lines..then I am afraid with SS it will end up sounding not quite what a VSL next generation String library in 2018 should be capable of. Sure its still samples and a string libray, but I have seen amazing results with competitors products which just sound so much better and I am afraid that VSL has missed a big opportunity with this one. And then there are these new policies with them which annoys quite a bunch of people which also scares me a bit away investing into them knowing that I am dependent on such imo outdated "no consumer friendly" policies eating up more money from my pocket when my dongle stops working.
In the end I think VSL had the best intentions with SS wanting to create a very ambitious library but it sounds to me like a very incomplete product. Also there is a point that SS is a pretty hungry library eating up over 500 GB with a full installation of the full library which sounds impressive reading the description but doesn´t sound impressive at all after listening to many examples posted back then.

Just for the sake of information purpose for those who are interested in reading all the 100+ pages old thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-strings-i-announced-nov-release.65555/

PS: I have no grudge or even hate against VSL, I appreciate VSL quite a lot, yet they should listen to the many people voiced their opinions and the problems


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 22, 2019)

And not to be the devils advocate but since the release they managed to release quite a bunch of new libraries which are synchronised old libraries and I am curious why they didn´t adress the many requests and problems by the community with SS and just to stick with that release how it is? So the result is that I saw more and more people selling their SS. I would recommend to them that they record new material for SS and release that as update for the existing SS users to make the library more complete. And imo the update should be a free update tbh also to show that they take the community serious in order to get back their reputation because I feel they lost a good amount of trust from people .


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2019)

imho. VSL are wasting their time synchronizing old libraries.

They should have fixed, and improved Synchron Strings I , and also work on developing the rest of the the orchestra in Synchron Stage.

Does VSL think that 'Synchron Strings I' is a great and successfully developed library ? If they do, they are not listening to their customers. Which is the real problem here.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 23, 2019)

I think the much bigger problem is that VSL’s esthetic still seems to be firmly oriented towards the Dead Sound, as it has been since Viennese time immemorial. (Not listening to their customers isn’t really a problem. Most of their customers aren’t worth listening to anyway.) 

The Dead Sound’s big advantage, from a developer’s point of view, is that it results in pleasantly bland, obseqious samples that can be assembled quite easily into semi-convincing patches which have a generic versatility, a sort of superficial passe-partout-ness, that is not entirely without value for certain applications. The Dead Sound’s major disadvantage however, from a musician’s perspective, is that it … well, the name says it all really.

_


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 23, 2019)

re-peat said:


> I think the much bigger problem is that VSL’s esthetic still seems to be firmly oriented towards the Dead Sound, as it has been since Viennese time immemorial. (Not listening to their customers isn’t really a problem. Most of their customers aren’t worth listening to anyway.)


It is as if they did not pick up a single clue from their competitors in this regard.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 23, 2019)

re-peat said:


> Not listening to their customers isn’t really a problem. Most of their customers aren’t worth listening to anyway.
> _


Right! Sometimes I sadly realize that this is why democracy doesn’t work out to be fairer or better than monarchy and all kinds of despicable forms of rule we had before!


----------



## robgb (Mar 23, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> Anyone still consider buy Synchron Strings?



I love VSL strings. I have the original gigastudio/exs versions with the Kontakt updates. Some people hate their absolutely dry sound, but I prefer to create my own rooms, so they (and other older libraries) work great for me. But I'll never update to anything VSL now offers, despite any improvements, because I can't abide by having to deal with a dongle and their pricing policy for lost dongles. Find a different protection scheme and I'm there.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 23, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> It is as if they did not pick up a single clue from their competitors in this regard.



I am sure at least you most agree this this is the reason VSL are different than the rest, they don't follow the norm,

Yes yes I know SS this and SS that the fact remains there are some that have noted the potential in the library and that will remain,

To be an innovator you need to separate your self from the rest of the status quo, you cant be the same as every one else, you need to try things different or there is no point, doing things differently will upset those who prefer the normal way of doing things.

There are some that can see and understand what innovation is and I guess those are the ones who want to push the boundary and who are tired of hearing and seeing things done the same old way over and over again.

Yes we have the CSS, the Berlin, the Hollywood, but there is to much of a familiarity about them, ok a lot of users like that, but the question remains why purchase a different library if its going to sound the same as the next one.

To me the SS is a very sweet fresh sound that can really cut through if used correctly, the new player does not and I will repeat it does not do the strings any justice what so ever in fact I would go as far as to say the new player in some ways degrades the strings, the player looks ok and may work for other things but it certainly does not work for SS so the down side if you can call it that is you will need to work with the Vienna instrument and it can take a little time to set up.

I have herd a few mukups and some were ok but I can easy tell what they are not doing with the set up with SS, the only things I would say is scrap the new S player because new users will not and can not appreciate the strings with it, and give us a few more articulations

As for dongle policy its up to each individual to decide weather to purchase or not but it is certainly not up to me to be a spokes man and try my very best to influence you or any one to not purchase from VSL or for that matter any developer, that is very dark and very unfair, and to use a forum to do that is very low, and boarders on the line of stupidity and indirect wickedness.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 23, 2019)

Saxer said:


> That's true. I use their libraries nearly every day. Great stuff. The only thing I don't like is the sound of Synchron Strings. To me it sounds lifeless and in opposite to their other string libraries it's nearly impossible to make convincing agile melodic phrases with that legato.



I am not challenging @Saxer but I have a few of VSL string library's and I do find SS the sweetest sound and tone, but you can put it down to choice.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 23, 2019)

[QUOTE="novaburst, post: 4367628, member: 12149"
To me the SS is a very sweet fresh sound that can really cut through if used correctly, the new player does not and I will repeat it does not do the strings any justice what so ever in fact I would go as far as to say the new player in some ways degrades the strings, the player looks ok and may work for other things but it certainly does not work for SS so the down side if you can call it that is you will need to work with the Vienna instrument and it can take a little time to set up.

[/QUOTE]

As someone who never liked the silent stage VSL libraries and found the old player confusing as hell, I may not be qualified to challenge tyour assessment, but here is my view:

https://www.macprovideo.com/article/new-articles/review-vsl-synchron-player-?afid=HT1U3aQxk1


----------



## novaburst (Mar 23, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> [QUOTE="novaburst, post: 4367628, member: 12149"
> To me the SS is a very sweet fresh sound that can really cut through if used correctly, the new player does not and I will repeat it does not do the strings any justice what so ever in fact I would go as far as to say the new player in some ways degrades the strings, the player looks ok and may work for other things but it certainly does not work for SS so the down side if you can call it that is you will need to work with the Vienna instrument and it can take a little time to set up.



As someone who never liked the silent stage VSL libraries and found the old player confusing as hell, I may not be qualified to challenge tyour assessment, but here is my view:

https://www.macprovideo.com/article/new-articles/review-vsl-synchron-player-?afid=HT1U3aQxk1[/QUOTE]

Technically you review 100%


----------



## artomatic (Mar 23, 2019)

I was fortunate enough to cancel my preorder. I really did not like the "synthy" (in my opinion) sound that it produces on certain sustain passages.

Not your bread and butter string library but I've been using Afflatus Strings a lot with SCS, Dimension Strings, CSS.

Certainly, if you like the demos from Guy and other SS demos out there then go for it.
Or, as Alexander pointed out, read the user experiences here then decide.

All the best!


----------



## Eloy (Mar 23, 2019)

VSL is like Apple - you love them or you hate them. Why? Because they did everything different. We were waiting on a new string library that reinvented legato. What we got was the HomePod. But we were told that the Synchron strings library is/was fantastic (multiple legatos - I could not tell the difference). We had so much faith in them that many of us put money down on preorders .....and waited....
and when we downloaded the first batch of SS samples we were suspicious ..... when we finally got the last bit of samples we felt like jilted lovers....... especially when we got the new player and the transitions didn’t change .....which then turned into anger (we could not return the product by then). Herb Tucmandl (VSL owner) A) did not listen or B) thought he still new better (like Tim Cook) or C) perhaps he lost his hearing (this one would actually be logical) - I do not know. Alex is right- Guy Bacos made thoughtful beautiful and articulate Synchron Strings music demos - but it sounded bad (those demos would have sounded great with the old VI series). Paul who is not an employee but a rep for the company took the brunt (he once answered a question after Synchron came out stating he loved the pristine quality of the dry stage samples) of the criticism. The Synchron percussion and pianos sound great. But by then we (the older clients) had been pushed aside by rehashes of older libraries being synchronized (with less articulations). They had purchased Synchron studio and need to make use of it (I get it). Now they are at it again -Pre order with their main product VEP Pro 7 (their iPhone). Most composers use this product even if they do not use their libraries. One can only hope that (even though at the time of this post -zero upcoming VEP details have been posted) all will be good with VEP Pro 7. Well - I have to go and plug my 17” MacBook Pro back in for power .... but .....yes at least it has ports..........


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 24, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> And not to be the devils advocate but since the release they managed to release quite a bunch of new libraries which are synchronised old libraries and I am curious why they didn´t adress the many requests and problems by the community with SS and just to stick with that release how it is? So the result is that I saw more and more people selling their SS. I would recommend to them that they record new material for SS and release that as update for the existing SS users to make the library more complete. And imo the update should be a free update tbh also to show that they take the community serious in order to get back their reputation because I feel they lost a good amount of trust from people .



Totally agree.

It really bemuses me that they haven't gone down this route.

It would build bridges with all the disappointed customers who bought into it initially, and it would also no doubt help sales for the whole of the Synchron range considerably if they make a good job of the brass and wind as well.

As it stands, i don't understand why anyone would opt for the Synchron range as a cohesive orchestra, as the strings just simply aren't good. Its dead on arrival, unless they fix the strings.

They just seem to be incapable of realising that they did a rubbish job though. They needs to swallow their pride and re-record key elements of the library.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 24, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> well, well, well,
> 
> what if Synchron Strings vs HZ Strings?



They have nothing in common at all.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 24, 2019)

re-peat said:


> I think the much bigger problem is that VSL’s esthetic still seems to be firmly oriented towards the Dead Sound, as it has been since Viennese time immemorial. (Not listening to their customers isn’t really a problem. Most of their customers aren’t worth listening to anyway.)
> 
> The Dead Sound’s big advantage, from a developer’s point of view, is that it results in pleasantly bland, obseqious samples that can be assembled quite easily into semi-convincing patches which have a generic versatility, a sort of superficial passe-partout-ness, that is not entirely without value for certain applications. The Dead Sound’s major disadvantage however, from a musician’s perspective, is that it … well, the name says it all really.



This may be somewhat true for VSL strings - seemingly not their forte - but the majority of their other libraries are great quality, sound just fine and not "dead" at all. Perhaps a bland mind hears things in a bland way.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 25, 2019)

re-peat said:


> I think the much bigger problem is that VSL’s esthetic still seems to be firmly oriented towards the Dead Sound, as it has been since Viennese time immemorial. (Not listening to their customers isn’t really a problem. Most of their customers aren’t worth listening to anyway.)
> 
> The Dead Sound’s big advantage, from a developer’s point of view, is that it results in pleasantly bland, obseqious samples that can be assembled quite easily into semi-convincing patches which have a generic versatility, a sort of superficial passe-partout-ness, that is not entirely without value for certain applications. The Dead Sound’s major disadvantage however, from a musician’s perspective, is that it … well, the name says it all really.
> 
> _



Dry and dead are two very different things. I agree with the former but strongly disagree with the latter


----------



## Salorom (Mar 25, 2019)

In my opinion Synchron Strings is flawed in many aspects, but VSL’s other strings libraries are not. I find Dimension Strings very versatile and a joy to program.

As to why they didn’t try to fix SS instead of synchronizing older material, that is really beyond me, for all the good reasons aforementioned.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 25, 2019)

Casiquire said:


> Dry and dead are two very different things. I agree with the former but strongly disagree with the latter




I never said anything about 'dry', did I? Let alone that I equalled it with 'dead'. I have no issue with dry samples. Some of my favourite samples and sound sources are very dry. (Besides, I work with SPAT, so no amount of dryness in samples or instrument modelling has ever nonplussed me.) And I see some use for the of-methanal-smelling VSL-samples too: cleverly tuck them away in the recesses of your mock orchestra, and their sturdy rigor mortis may well provide a solid foundation to support the more interesting non-VSL material in the foreground.

I am sorry, but I'm simply not a big fan of the VSL sound. I use quite a few VSL-libraries (and own a lot more than I use), but I'm never excited nor inspired by the prospect of having to. And I have *never* heard a mock-up — nor have I been able to create one myself — _made exclusively with VSL-samples, _that has the quality, power, depth, vibrancy, richness of texture, sonic and spatial coherence, and overal believability of, say, Blaney's or Knorr's best_ wo_rk with the respective libraries that they're committed to.
A good Blaney or Knorr mock-up always sounds 'right' to me. As 'right' as a mock-up can sound anyway. A VSL mock-up, on the other hand, even those made by the company's most gifted and competent devotees, invariably sounds doctored, laboured or hard-won in some way, always a bit flat and one-dimensional too (an unappealing characteristic which is, paradoxically, more often than not accentuated by MIR rather than minimized), frequently not a little bit synthetic, image-wise never quite solid, and exuding a degree of muddled artificiality which happens to spoil my enjoyment of it as a carrier of music.

I quite like a lot of the content in the Synchron Percussion though.

_


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 25, 2019)

I second that remark about VSLs code of sampling leading to dead samples. And I want to be fair and bring light to that idea from two ways:
There were times, when I freaked out about these so called living samples. At that time I was totally used to the VSL philosophy and when I improvised for the first time with some of those later libraries, I almost got angry when hearing all kinds of noises individual to some notes! Those "squeaks", hisses and noises were some times great and leaded to the whole thing sounding more naturally, other times - especially when doing repetitive phrases - they made certain musical ideas impossible. That is, what I hated about this kind of approach.
A lot of time has passed since then and a lot of libraries have been bought by me. My mind has changes since them, as I realised, there should not be to much of those squeaks and noises in the samples. Also, by now I own at least two alternatives for every kind of instrument. So, 95% of the time, those slight imperfections help making the music more natural. For the remaining cases, where something gets worse, I can mostly save it by switching library.
What I really wonder is, why did VSL not learn from all of that competition? A functional company should have realized, that the competition has come ahead of them in certain aspects. They could have learned from that while taking it one step further. What I have always missed is combinging the livelyness so a certain degree of imperfections combined with going nuts on RRs. VSL even did RRs on Legato transitions for their trill patches. Maybe, this would have been a rewarding thing to go huge on! All those legato trasnsition certainly weren't and neither were some of the dynamic layers, that could not work within one legato patch.
I am of course not saying, I know how to do it better! I am no developer and some of my ideas could be wrong, either! But it is easy to see for some aspects, what they did wrong, even for me: why waste your time on a generic "shorts" patch, while there are all kinds of individual string techniques of playing those notes? I would have preferred, if they would have done only one (e.g. Spiccato) right for volume 1 ... while these short notes are probably the best thing from Synchron Strings, you can see its flaws even in these ...


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 25, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> imho. VSL are wasting their time synchronizing old libraries.



I agree. I haven't warmed up to the Synchron player (especially because I've been using an iPad to control articulations, etc.). But if they feel they MUST convert all their libraries to keep them marketable, updates to the new player for previous owners should be free, or very low cost. They are really bucking the industry standard with high upgrade prices for content you already own, where the new interface doesn't effectively make that much difference from the old one (and is actually a step backwards in some aspects).


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 25, 2019)

There are quite some things VSL could learn from their competitors.

But recording squeals, squieks and noises, and offering stiff and unruly samples that let you do nothing but the one thing they're good at most certainly aren't among them. That's just the other side of the same medal.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 25, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> There are quite some things VSL could learn from their competitors.
> 
> But recording squeals, squieks and noises, and offering stiff and unruly samples that let you do nothing but the one thing they're good at most certainly aren't among them. That's just the other side of the same medal.


That is why I clearly said it is very much dependent on the exact amount of noise! You can easily put to much in there, so that certain sequences will sound great, others really bad. I don't want the sample library to dictate what to write!
But on the other hand, trying to make everything very conform can also lead to a "dead sound". Maybe noise is not the perfect word do sum up what I mean ... just one example: VSL always recorded the open strings of each section with vibrato by scordatura. That is understandable by the idea of trying to make everything uniform and playable. But it is also one part of the puzzle of things you can do to steal the identity of the real string section ...
Another example: String players from time to time hit neighboring strings when playing ff ad above. Now, with VSL you will never find a note, where that is the case! I don't know it for a fact, but I could imagine VSL to muting the other strings with tape to achieve that goal! 
There are occasions, where I might be annoyed by a Cello note having wrong pitches included (especially, it it is to much of that)! But in other circumstances it works much better to get a convincing performance.
From this dilemma, they could have learned! I am not saying they should have intentionally put as much noise in there as possible. They should have exactly calculated the amount of imperfections needed to make it convincing and created RRs for those imperfections to prevent any repetitive playing artificially making the imperfections stand out.
I have not produced a string sample library, so I am not claiming to know everything better, to be clear. I merely use those libraries and can therefore compare what helps certain libraries to work better then others. I can therefore imagine what could be done, but I might be wrong with the methods ...


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 25, 2019)

re-peat said:


> I never said anything about 'dry', did I? Let alone that I equalled it with 'dead'. I have no issue with dry samples. Some of my favourite samples and sound sources are very dry. (Besides, I work with SPAT, so no amount of dryness in samples or instrument modelling has ever nonplussed me.) And I see some use for the of-methanal-smelling VSL-samples too: cleverly tuck them away in the recesses of your mock orchestra, and their sturdy rigor mortis may well provide a solid foundation to support the more interesting non-VSL material in the foreground.
> 
> I am sorry, but I'm simply not a big fan of the VSL sound. I use quite a few VSL-libraries (and own a lot more than I use), but I'm never excited nor inspired by the prospect of having to. And I have *never* heard a mock-up — nor have I been able to create one myself — _made exclusively with VSL-samples, _that has the quality, power, depth, vibrancy, richness of texture, sonic and spatial coherence, and overal believability of, say, Blaney's or Knorr's best_ wo_rk with the respective libraries that they're committed to.
> A good Blaney or Knorr mock-up always sounds 'right' to me. As 'right' as a mock-up can sound anyway. A VSL mock-up, on the other hand, even those made by the company's most gifted and competent devotees, invariably sounds doctored, laboured or hard-won in some way, always a bit flat and one-dimensional too (an unappealing characteristic which is, paradoxically, more often than not accentuated by MIR rather than minimized), frequently not a little bit synthetic, image-wise never quite solid, and exuding a degree of muddled artificiality which happens to spoil my enjoyment of it as a carrier of music.
> ...



Then we simply disagree, and there's not a thing wrong with that. I find their winds and percussion to be extremely inspiring, and same with Dimension Strings. The rest of their strings can sound a bit off to my ears so I don't own them.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 25, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> That is why I clearly said it is very much dependent on the exact amount of noise! You can easily put to much in there, so that certain sequences will sound great, others really bad. I don't want the sample library to dictate what to write!
> But on the other hand, trying to make everything very conform can also lead to a "dead sound". Maybe noise is not the perfect word do sum up what I mean ... just one example: VSL always recorded the open strings of each section with vibrato by scordatura. That is understandable by the idea of trying to make everything uniform and playable. But it is also one part of the puzzle of things you can do to steal the identity of the real string section ...
> Another example: String players from time to time hit neighboring strings when playing ff ad above. Now, with VSL you will never find a note, where that is the case! I don't know it for a fact, but I could imagine VSL to muting the other strings with tape to achieve that goal!



String samples IMO do seem to lose something when they're super clean and flawless. That's why I generally prefer more raw-sounding string libraries to those from VSL (CSS, Berlin or SCS - although I could very well live without the numerous tuning and noise flaws of the latter). But as far as the other sections go, I'm quite happy with VSLs clean approach. Lord protect me from tuning flaws or fizzy stuff in brass or woodwinds.

They're obviously not suitable for any given sound aesthetic (which is why I use other stuff like CSB, SSB or SSW too), but on the flipside excel in other situations, and for certain things are arguably even the only serious choice. These old products (also some of the new, in the case of Synchron Perc) have a solid quality that tends to get overlooked in favor of uniform "oh, that's those emotionless samples" rap way too often.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 25, 2019)

For me it's a size problem. Big sampled sections doesn't sound as natural and alive as smaller ones. The only bigger section sample libraries I like are HWS and HZ strings. The other big sections like Majestica or Appassionata or SSS or the bespoke Synchrons sound too pad-like for my taste. I like big real string sections but the sound of 14/12/10/8/6 is different to samples of the same section. I don't know what it is but it feels like the difference of air in a forest and air in an inner bicycle tube. One sample is one sample and 14 violins are 14 individuals. Don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## Salorom (Mar 26, 2019)

Saxer said:


> For me it's a size problem. Big sampled sections doesn't sound as natural and alive as smaller ones. The only bigger section sample libraries I like are HWS and HZ strings. The other big sections like Majestica or Appassionata or SSS or the bespoke Synchrons sound too pad-like for my taste. I like big real string sections but the sound of 14/12/10/8/6 is different to samples of the same section. I don't know what it is but it feels like the difference of air in a forest and air in an inner bicycle tube. One sample is one sample and 14 violins are 14 individuals. Don't know if that makes sense.



I think the difference lies in how players perform a single note (or even two when sampling legato transitions) versus an actual piece of music.
You can’t expect the same liveliness in the former. That’s also why strings sound thinner overall, it must be hard to imbue samples with a bit of emotion while keeping them consistent.

In my view Synchron Strings fails precisely in that respect. I don’t feel any effort was made to overcome this ‘dull single note’ issue. On the contrary I’m under the impression the players were specifically required to play in a clean and precise manner, to allow for clean a precise instrument patches. VSL have always taken this approach, too.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't think any more than the big size of the sections was even part of the problem. The Ark I & II violins are quite numerous (20?), but don't seem to have the same faults. To me it seems to be that playing a group of strings with absolutely no vibrato just sounds plain bad. Even SCS if you turn the vibrato off, sounds bad.


----------



## muk (Mar 26, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> To me it seems to be that playing a group of strings with absolutely no vibrato just sounds plain bad.



Tell that to Roger Norrington! I don't really know what is amiss with Synchron Strings. As said, I like their short articulations alright. The long articulations, however, do have a static quality that prevails even if you ride cc1 a lot. The odd thing is that you would think with the amount of dynamic layers they recorded that there would be a good bit of color changes when riding the modwheel. But I don't hear that at all. It is a static sameness that only gets quieter or louder, but does not impart the sensation of a musical direction or performance. It's a pity, from VSL I hoped for more.


----------



## Marlon Brown (Mar 27, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> That is why I clearly said it is very much dependent on the exact amount of noise! You can easily put to much in there, so that certain sequences will sound great, others really bad. I don't want the sample library to dictate what to write!
> But on the other hand, trying to make everything very conform can also lead to a "dead sound". Maybe noise is not the perfect word do sum up what I mean ... just one example: VSL always recorded the open strings of each section with vibrato by scordatura. That is understandable by the idea of trying to make everything uniform and playable. But it is also one part of the puzzle of things you can do to steal the identity of the real string section ...
> Another example: String players from time to time hit neighboring strings when playing ff ad above. Now, with VSL you will never find a note, where that is the case! I don't know it for a fact, but I could imagine VSL to muting the other strings with tape to achieve that goal!
> There are occasions, where I might be annoyed by a Cello note having wrong pitches included (especially, it it is to much of that)! But in other circumstances it works much better to get a convincing performance.
> ...


Did you make your compositions on soundcloud from VSL? They sound beautiful!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 27, 2019)

Marlon Brown said:


> Did you make your compositions on soundcloud from VSL? They sound beautiful!


Thank you, Marlon. No, almost nothing there is VSL. I mix and match libraries. Most is Berlin Series, some Spitfire, some tracks are recorded with musicians (or parts of it are).
The only one with some VSL is Angelus Mortis, but it is a mix of samples with a recorded string quintet. That track is almost 10 years old - at that time there was only VSL Cube and EWSO plus some smaller libraries. No fair comparison with the tracks fully produced with samples.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 27, 2019)

The SS can really sing and with expression but a lot of that is how you compose, if you can't compose well all your library's will sound bad and I wish we understand that. 

Have you ever tried playing a real life violin what I mean is those who have know clue how to play or make it work and really struggle to even get a sound out of it, in your hands it will sound like a screaming cat but you can't blame the violins for that. 

You just simply can't deal with every library the same as your existing one.

The Synchron sound and tone must be a big hit and this is the reason why VSL are developing older library's with the Synchron sound, also many must be given it the thumbs up and this no doubt would be because of Synchron Strings,

There are not many articulations that come with the Synchron Strings but more than enough to work with,

There have been a few senior members on this forum who are well respected and are extremely good composers with sample library's, some of them have said Synchron Strings is a very good library and sounds great, so when you comment that SS is not a good library what your saying is these members don't know what they are talking about.

The library is not your mainstream library and it can trip a few people up, thus so many negative comments. 

VSL have been around for many years and it certainly is not because they follow mainstream or any negative comments about them or their library's.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 28, 2019)

novaburst said:


> The SS can really sing and with expression but a lot of that is how you compose, if you can't compose well all your library's will sound bad and I wish we understand that.



_Well, so you don´t think orchestration, programming skill and knowing how to phrase for strings tailored towards sampled strings isn´t more of a discipline which comes here to picture? I have heard bad compositions with great level of production, though I understand what you want to say by that. Though you should imo be a bit more precise with the terms because I have on the other side seen people with great compositional and orchestrational skills who are not great creating mockups of their great compositions. So I can´t agree here that much. Can you point me to an example where the SS can sing? Which leads me later to a point talking about the demos from Guy Bacos._



novaburst said:


> Have you ever tried playing a real life violin what I mean is those who have know clue how to play or make it work and really struggle to even get a sound out of it, in your hands it will sound like a screaming cat but you can't blame the violins for that.
> 
> You just simply can't deal with every library the same as your existing one.



_It is a very common thing for people to compare products to each other in order to evaluate the quality of a product. I think nobody expects that every library is the same as ones existing ones. And that wasn´t merely the point of the many comments. If SS for instance handles the workflow in a different way it is fine as long the end result sounds convincing, don´t you think? But yes I know that you think it sounds great. _



novaburst said:


> The Synchron sound and tone must be a big hit and this is the reason why VSL are developing older library's with the Synchron sound, also many must be given it the thumbs up and this no doubt would be because of Synchron Strings,



_I believe exactly the opposite. I assume the sales of SS supposely are a way below their expactations as they hoped (thats an assumption of course). In order to break even and to cash in with new customers they probably thought about to re-cycle old VSL libraries with their new player so that both existing customers but also new customers will join. I mean look at the Marketing and mails coming from VSL during the last 12 months..there was many many complains but nothing was yet until this day adressed in SS to overwork the library._



novaburst said:


> There are not many articulations that come with the Synchron Strings but more than enough to work with,



_Many articulations doesn´t automatically result in a great library, sure many articulations are nice read to read as long their are recorded with a musical intention. What I miss on VSLs latest SS is that exactly that is missing. Very noticeable on passages on the longer articulations. _



novaburst said:


> There have been a few senior members on this forum who are well respected and are extremely good composers with sample library's, some of them have said Synchron Strings is a very good library and sounds great, so when you comment that SS is not a good library what your saying is these members don't know what they are talking about.



_Lets take an example like the fine Guy Bacos. I was talking with him about SS a while ago and he likes SS. And his demos are great example of very well written material still and you know I can only speak from my perspective how I perceive realism but even his demos didn´t sound that convincing. Though I could hear of course the work he had put into his mockups which tells me that even a fine guy like him doesn´t let the library sound in a way what I expect of a next gen library in 2018. Now I don´t mean the tone of the strings but the expression. Lets take an example from the Tschaikowsky Romeo and Juliet Overture: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6ai68ph6qqrg2/Tschaik_edit.mp3?dl=0

I would wish that they incoorporated patches which let you create things like in that short example. 
Having said that: Sure people who are affiliated to a company doing demos won´t speak bad about the library where they got an nfr and supporting the company in order to generate sales for them. I mean, nobody said that "they don´t know what they are talking about", but you might accept also that it seems that other maybe not that noticeable members like others and me are not convinced for several noticeable reasons as well without assuming that I degrade any noticeable members saying that they don´t know what they are talking about? But you should not forget: Those opinions on products from famous composers is a part of the marketing also. _



novaburst said:


> The library is not your mainstream library and it can trip a few people up, thus so many negative comments.
> VSL have been around for many years and it certainly is not because they follow mainstream or any negative comments about them or their library's.



_I think the negative critic isn´t tailored towards the issue that VSL isn´t creating a main stream library. Mainstream isn´t what most people talked imo about. I mean there are older VSL libraries, like dimension strings which sound fairly good in expression.

I hope my comments makes a bit sense and they are meant in a good way of course.

Last but not least: If you enjoy SS that is fine. Nobody here wants to diminish your love towards the SS. At least I don´t._


----------



## muk (Mar 28, 2019)

novaburst said:


> There have been a few senior members on this forum who are well respected and are extremely good composers with sample library's, some of them have said Synchron Strings is a very good library and sounds great, so when you comment that SS is not a good library what your saying is these members don't know what they are talking about.



What utter nonsense! There are a few senior members who like the library. There are many, many more senior members who don't. None of either group is saying the others don't know what they are talking about. They just disagree about the usefulness and quality of the library.

As the threads about Synchron Strings show that most members don't think that it is a great library. Other members do. Make of that what you will.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 28, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6ai68ph6qqrg2/Tschaik_edit.mp3?dl=0



@AlexanderSchiborr this mockup is to advanced give anyone the library of their choice i guarantee there will be some that would not know where to start, 

The dynamic layers in SS can be unlocked so to speakk and the expression can be heard, but I have not heard it in any mockups so far that tells me that the strings can be difficult to figure out. 

And if users continue to use the new player for these strings it will not help and can only complicate matters even worse but this statement is my opinion. 

I also know that your

comments are always from a help point of view and are always helpful. 

I can slso say hearing the mockups you do and the flavour of your music I would not recommend SS for you to use. 

But I guess there is a flip side to every thing


----------



## novaburst (Mar 28, 2019)

muk said:


> What utter nonsense! There are a few senior members who like the library. There are many, many more senior members who don't. None of either group is saying the others don't know what they are talking about. They just disagree about the usefulness and quality of the library.
> 
> As the threads about Synchron Strings show that most members don't think that it is a great library. Other members do. Make of that what you will.



Life does go on thoe


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Mar 28, 2019)

muk said:


> The odd thing is that you would think with the amount of dynamic layers they recorded that there would be a good bit of color changes when riding the modwheel. But I don't hear that at all. It is a static sameness that only gets quieter or louder, but does not impart the sensation of a musical direction or performance. It's a pity, from VSL I hoped for more.



Oh, my, here it goes again! I never wanted to talk about this library again. 

The issue with the dynamic layers is also a big problem for me. I expected a huge timbre change like a flautando-like, whispering pp and a harsher ff with a stronger attack, but it only gets louder, that's true. This doesn't sound real.


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 28, 2019)

novaburst said:


> The SS can really sing and with expression but a lot of that is how you compose, if you can't compose well all your library's will sound bad and I wish we understand that.
> 
> Have you ever tried playing a real life violin what I mean is those who have know clue how to play or make it work and really struggle to even get a sound out of it, in your hands it will sound like a screaming cat but you can't blame the violins for that.
> 
> You just simply can't deal with every library the same as your existing one.


I've never heard it sing.

The general consensus is that SS is seriously flawed in some aspects. That's as far as I can tell the majority opinion, it's not an even divide as you seem to suggest. In fact, what you are suggesting is that the critics are incompetent buffoons who just can't handle the library and it will sing in the hands of the 'true' professional. That's patently ridiculous. Even a mockup of a great composition sounds comparatively 'bad' with SS. I wish you understood that. With all the talk about how SS supposedly "sings" like angels, by now you must have some excellent examples to show that off. What are you waiting for?


----------



## novaburst (Mar 28, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> is that the critics are incompetent buffoons who just can't handle the library and it will sing in the hands of the 'true' professiona



Sorry if that is the thought that came across, let me put it a different way, I believe they are using the string like as regular library and are perhaps satisfied with the results, that could be better in the mock ups that I ha e heard so far no one has made this library sing at its fullest, 

It also is perhaps unfair for me to say you need to make the strings work for you and that means finding cheats that perhaps VSL are not aware of, 

It is a little much to ask so I can understand why users stop or give up at a certain point in using it 

Let me change my language and say there are work arounds, but don't won't to say if you cant make the library work your silly or incompetent, so apologies for that.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 28, 2019)

novaburst said:


> The SS can really sing...



I'd love to hear it. And i don't mean that ironically.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 30, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> I've never heard it sing.
> 
> The general consensus - That's as far as I can tell the majority opinion,



Well then of course, it must be correct


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2019)

Well... I have not heard a single Synchron Strings audio demo where I thought, ooh WOW .. now these Synchron Strings can really sing, and beautifully, especially the legatos, and long articulations. They really sound flat, dead, and have no emotion in the way they have been performed. Super Clinical and boring to listen to.

Synchron Strings Shorts do sound great, so that's something it does well, and deserves to be praised for, but sadly, this does not apply to the rest of the library.

VSL would do us a big favor by improving this part of SS, the only way I think they can fix it, is by re-doing the longs, and legatos from the ground up. Which I am not going to bet on happening.

It would be interesting to see where VSL takes Synchron Strings next ? Their Synchron Orchestra doesn't mean a lot without a solid, expressive, singing, with rich, and beautiful timbre, comprehensive Strings articulations Section, and eventually add Synchron Solo Strings, Synchron Chamber Strings, Synchron Appassionata Strings, ...etc.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow gee wizzz dude @muziksculp people here certainly have a habit of ordering developers what to do and what not to do,

I find it truly fascinating


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Wow gee wizzz dude @muziksculp people here certainly have a habit of ordering developers what to do and what not to do,
> 
> I find it truly fascinating



Not ordering, but suggesting, or recommending to VSL (in this case).


----------



## Cartoon (Mar 30, 2019)

I trust on VSL that they will "fix" Synchron-Strings!

But "fix" is a kinda hard word to say because I think they are already really good! Just legato needs some improvements!


----------



## novaburst (Mar 30, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Not ordering, but suggesting, or recommending to VSL (in this case).



Not sure if there is any developer that would suddenly do a u turn but would say on all of VSL major string library's there is a one and two so based on the idea 
SS is called SS1 I think you can be certain a SS2 is in the pipe line if not already in development, but I feel they would be muted SS never the less it is a long time coming, 

There only new major project is VEPro 7 the other projects like synchronising there older string are just side missions. Know dought it is on the drawing board it's the only thing that would make sense.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 30, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Not sure if there is any developer that would suddenly do a u turn but would say on all of VSL major string library's there is a one and two so based on the idea
> SS is called SS1 I think you can be certain a SS2 is in the pipe line if not already in development, but I feel they would be muted SS never the less it is a long time coming,
> 
> There only new major project is VEPro 7 the other projects like synchronising there older string are just side missions. Know dought it is on the drawing board it's the only thing that would make sense.


“Know dought”...? You mean no doubt, write? Did you hire a raw-but to right four you?


----------



## novaburst (Mar 31, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> “Know dought”...? You mean no doubt, write? Did you hire a raw-but to right four you?



Haha yes once again fallen victim of the this mobile phone automatic word input,

Anyway I need to use my PayPow now


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

VSL just added a free update for the Synchron Strings I: Cantabile Legato for Violin I. You can download it like a regular library update.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 3, 2019)

Exciting, downloading it right now!

And by the way:
– All string products reduced this month
– NEW: Dimension Strings III (all articulations in sul tasto)
– NEW: Synchon-ized Dimension Strings I–III


----------



## ka00 (Apr 3, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> I've never heard it sing.



When I saw that they added “cantabile violins” I asked myself If VSL read this thread?? I had to look up what cantabile means. 

can·ta·bi·le

_adjective_

1. 
performed with a smooth *singing* style.
"the beauty of the voice in the cantabile passages"


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

There are two new demos for this update: "Cantabile Violins" and "Solicitude" at https://www.vsl.co.at/de/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Strings_I#!Demos


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 3, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Exciting, downloading it right now!
> 
> And by the way:
> – All string products reduced this month
> ...



Don't know about Dimension Strings III, but I'm not sure how excited I am about re-buying Appassionata, Dimension I and Dimension II for a significant amount of money. Still not too excited about the Synchron player (no iPad interface).


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 3, 2019)

Lee Blaske said:


> Don't know about Dimension Strings III, but I'm not sure how excited I am about re-buying Appassionata, Dimension I and Dimension II for a significant amount of money. Still not too excited about the Synchron player (no iPad interface).



I have the same feeling, I don't like the Synchron Player.

But I never thought that there will be a synchron-ized version of this huge library! The sul tasto articulations are also good to have (if you need them).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 3, 2019)

I just received the email a minute ago, and am looking forward to this update as it may allow me to finally transition to these strings and away from the older ones, for ensemble work. I think it's a good guess that VSL read this thread. Hopefully I'll have time soon (after taxes!).

I'm not in the camp of those who like to criticize them; I only with they didn't use eLicenser as it still can be a bit slow and unreliable on macOS; though way better than a few years ago (and also the license key can get rather full quickly). I have always found them very fair in gifting loyal customers over the years.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 3, 2019)

Well you know what, my first impression is that the new sustains and legato sound really nice. There's a lot more movement and emotive quality here than in the original patches. This seems to be what the library should have come with in the first place.

If they follow up with these patches for the other sections, the library might actually start to shape up to a considerably better value. Add in proper portamento and spiccato and then you can call it Synchron Strings 2.0.


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry for the new thread on this. I don’t know how to delete it (mods?).

Looks promising. I’ll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Well you know what, my first impression is that the new sustains and legato sound really nice. There's a lot more movement and emotive quality here than in the original patches. This seems to be what the library should have come with in the first place.



But I'm wondering... where are these from? New recordings or a mishmash of the Appassionata Strings, maybe? Sounds a bit similar.

The vibrato level is good, but I quietly hoped for better legato transitions, too.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey, I almost missed DS 3 release ... well, I would be interested in those. I didn't buy vol. 2 as I didn't like the sound of those. I would seriously consider the sul tastos, but I am done buying any VI series products until VSL decided which player they wanna produce for. I am not going to pay a single dime for samples I already bought converted to another player. Neither am I going to buy any product from them until they stopped that silly game with different versions for different players.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> I am not going to pay a single dime for samples I already bought converted to another player.


You can choose now which version to buy: They are the same price. I really hope we will see VI 3 some day. It is good to see that VSL still keeps releasing VI instruments imo.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Well you know what, my first impression is that the new sustains and legato sound really nice. There's a lot more movement and emotive quality here than in the original patches. This seems to be what the library should have come with in the first place.


Just played with these a bit, I share your impressions so far. These are very different in a good way. VSL should step up and do the rest of the string section.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2019)

Regarding the new recordings for Synchron Strings. Amen! So, they did realize they cannot go on like this. I applaud that attitude and hope they are gonna do more new recordings until the content does justice to the Synchron Strings Vol. 1 label!


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2019)

Ben said:


> You can choose now which version to buy: They are the same price. I really hope we will see VI 3 some day. It is good to see that VSL still keeps releasing VI instruments imo.


Yep, I realized that. But I am still not fine with it. They have to be clear about what platform they want to focus on. And it would help to gain trust to just allow using both versions. Otherwise, I just won't get rid of the feeling that one day I will have to pay some kind of fee in order to keep using my content. Not gonna be fine with that.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2019)

The Dimension String Synchronize version is irresistible, the price for those who already own DS is a dead give away, this could be a lot of fun for existing owners,

I think this is very positive, plus its for the VI as well as the SP


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> They have to be clear about what platform they want to focus on. And it would help to gain trust to just allow using both versions.


I don't have an exact quote, but this is more or less what Paul said a while ago (VSL forum): they continue to support both lines. Synchron is nice for people who want ready to use orchestras as well as those who record at Synchron Stage. But there will be more silent stage instruments.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

From the VSL forum: "Hi Jimmy,
thanks a lot for our encouraging feedback. And yes, there is "reasenable hope" for the other string sections!
best Herb"
https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t52194-NEW-SYNCHRON-PLAYER-UPDATE-1-1-1152


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

novaburst said:


> The Dimension String Synchronize version is irresistible, the price for those who already own DS is a dead give away


Could you tell me more why you think so? I have the VI version and still complete unsure if and why I should upgrade (I have also already MIR and the Synchron Stage...).

I think as much as VSL was criticised, they deserve praise for hearing what people say. They have to work on communication with the community regarding these issues, but it is better to release an update (almost) everyone is happy about, instead of just making promises.


----------



## cadenzajon (Apr 3, 2019)

Ben said:


> Could you tell me more why you think so? I have the VI version and still complete unsure if and why I should upgrade (I have also already MIR and the Synchron Stage...).



Dim. Strings I with full spatialization for all the individual players can be pretty resource-hungry, whereas the pre-cooked Synchronized version would just use out-of-the-box samples. Have you run into any performance issues up to this point?


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2019)

Ben said:


> Could you tell me more why you think so? I have the VI version and still complete unsure if and why I should upgrade (I have also already MIR and the Synchron Stage...).
> 
> I think as much as VSL was criticised, they deserve praise for hearing what people say. They have to work on communication with the community regarding these issues, but it is better to release an update (almost) everyone is happy about, instead of just making promises.



I think its worth the jump because you get 5 sections, new 2nd violin,

on your note on Synchron Strings it is not a change its an addition to the library 

VSL always answer questions with very helpful answers, but you would do better if you talk to them privately.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

cadenzajon said:


> Dim. Strings I with full spatialization for all the individual players can be pretty resource-hungry, whereas the pre-cooked Synchronized version would just use out-of-the-box samples. Have you run into any performance issues up to this point?


No problems with performance here. And btw: the Synchronized libraries do not come with pre-cooked reverb. It is an IR created with MIR. You can even disable the reverb and use this as a dry library.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2019)

It's very welcoming, and nice to see VSL take care of improving Synchron Strings I, by adding some new content that offer better legato functionality for the violins. I will install the update, and test later this evening. Updates that include the other sections (violas, cellos). would be nice to see soon. 

I'm also surprised to see a Synchronized version of Dim Strings I and II, and a new Dim Strings III for both of their player formats.

Q. Does the Synchron Player have any Auto-Divisi functionality for the Dimension Strings Series ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

novaburst said:


> I think its worth the jump because you get 5 sections, new 2nd violin,


But the violin 2 is just the same as the violin 1 with transposition trick and different IR. I can do the same with a little effort.


novaburst said:


> VSL always answer questions with very helpful answers, but you would do better if you talk to them privately.


The support of VSL is the best of any company I ever contacted! No issues there.
But a lot of people had the feeling that they were not listened to and were left alone when complaining about Synchron Strings. A short "ok we hear you. We'll see what we can do about it" would have calmed some people imo.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2019)

Ben said:


> But a lot of people had the feeling that they are not listened to and left alone when complaining about Synchron Strings. A short "ok we hear you. We'll see what we can do about it" would have calmed some people imo.



Well they were listened to but if you were belted with tons of slander, criticism by half a million people what would you do. 

Fact is the SS was and is a great library VSL showed that through videos, and demos,, some can make the library work very good,......... But really! that's all in the past dude. 

VSL are a very hard working developer I mean just go to there Web page, it kind of all makes a lot of sense with this Synchron era. 

Just enjoy i guess lots of goody's coming up from VSL


----------



## cadenzajon (Apr 3, 2019)

> No problems with performance here.

Nice. I used it for a while and struggled with performance with all the instruments (including V1 + V2) spatialized.

> the Synchronized libraries do not come with pre-cooked reverb. It is an IR created with MIR.

Really?! So is a "Synchronized" instrument any different from just a per-library charge for the equivalent of Synchron MIRx?? (And designed for the Synchron Player obviously.)

I thought the Synchronized samples came with a baked-in reverb, apparently not. (So you could, hypothetically, buy the Synchronized version, turn off the IR, and route it through MIR Pro to put it in any space you like.)


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 3, 2019)

Any thought of Dimension Strings III?

How often do we need sul tasto in strings?


----------



## antcarrier (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm so pumped for DS3! Instantly buying 

It's so good to see that they haven't stopped development of the Dimension series. IMO DS1 is the best library that VSL have ever made (I have most of them), and is always the core of my vst orchestra.
It's more complicated than other string libraries, but the end result is worth it. Perhaps the synchronised version will be less daunting, and easier on newcomers, because it will take less time than setting up your stage in MIR.

It will be interesting to try the new Synchron Strings samples. I still doubt that it could compare to the greatness of Dimension strings - but hopefully SS will be good now! It's very nice to see VSL listening to their customers (for what seems like the first time in a while), and correcting their broken library. I honestly didn't see that happening.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2019)

Any feedback regarding *auto-divisi *funtionality when using the Synchronized Dim-Strings ? 

How does it work ? is there an auto-divisi function that's built into the Synchron Dim-Strings Player ?


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2019)

antcarrier said:


> honestly didn't see that happening.



Haha you need to look left right and up and down, one thing VSL can be very stealthy when they want, VEpro 7 was a big surprise for me.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2019)

Orchestral Strings next to have there teeth done ouch!!!!


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2019)

cadenzajon said:


> > the Synchronized libraries do not come with pre-cooked reverb. It is an IR created with MIR.
> 
> Really?! So is a "Synchronized" instrument any different from just a per-library charge for the equivalent of Synchron MIRx?? (And designed for the Synchron Player obviously.)


Depends on the library. Syn App Strings were re-edited, but Syn Dim Brass is exactly the same...

In the mix tab is on top of a channel strip a little icon. This opens the IR reverb window where you can set the amount or turn it off completely. Don't forget to disable the additional reverb on the fx channel and the instrument is dry and ready to use in MIR


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh, I didn't even notice there's a new third volume to Dimensions Strings!

This has been an outrageously busy period for me, which is sort of good (being successful is good, of course), but I'm having great difficulty keeping up with what seems to be a suddenly faster pace of product releases from a large number of top developers.

Fortunately, the deadline for the sale isn't tomorrow, so I have time to figure out what's up with the new offerings, which apparently include a mix of new stuff for VI Pro and stuff for Synchron Player. And yes, I hope they continue with both, because there's a lot of stuff that is going to remain better suited to VI Pro, such as the historic instruments, which I hope will continue to grow.


----------



## Salorom (Apr 4, 2019)

The Cantabile violins are definitely a step in the right direction, in my opinion.
Let's say it was all well worth the wait 

Congratulations VSL, I hope all other sections will follow


----------



## Alexander Maas (Apr 4, 2019)

I've received the vsl newsletter yesterday, went to their homepage and listened to the Cantabile Violins. Well,....I 'm sorry, I've started out with VSL back in 2008, and their samples might be one reason, why I do what I do today, but those Cantabile demos sound absolutely out-dated, I agree. Like the strings on my e-piano from 1995. Am I missing something? I've waited for years that they come up with something beautiful, but the synchron strings series isn't quite it. I still use vsl instruments sometimes, but I think the competition is a big step further, now.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 4, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Any feedback regarding *auto-divisi *funtionality when using the Synchronized Dim-Strings ?
> 
> How does it work ? is there an auto-divisi function that's built into the Synchron Dim-Strings Player ?



As far as i can see there seems to be no auto divisi but have a look this is the first time using the player for a long time so not quite use to it yet


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2019)

novaburst said:


> As far as i can see there seems to be no auto divisi but have a look this is the first time using the player for a long time so not quite use to it yet



If there is any type of Auto-Divisi functionality in the new Synchron Player, maybe someone who is very experienced with this player can delight us with some more info. if we are missing something here. What's the best way to use the Synchronized Dimensions-Strings if there is no Auto-Divisi type feature ? I feel it makes little sense not to have some Auto-Divisi for the Synchronized Dim-Strings. 

I also do not find the new Cantabile Violins that impressive sounding, maybe a little step better in the way it handles legato, but the overall timbre is not very pleasing to my ears.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2019)

Alexander Maas said:


> I've waited for years that they come up with something beautiful, but the synchron strings series isn't quite it. I still use vsl instruments sometimes, but I think the competition is a big step further, now.



I agree, and feel the same about VSL's Synchron line. It has not met my expectations. There are much better sounding options around today (for myself).


----------



## novaburst (Apr 4, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> If there is any type of Auto-Divisi functionality in the new Synchron Player, maybe someone who is very experienced with this player can delight us with some more info. if we are missing something here.



VEpro is essential to divide up the players and there are so many options, 

I am quite certain this transition was for the for the sound but more or less you will need to use them as you use them in the VI and VEpro together


----------



## Cartoon (Apr 4, 2019)

Alexander Maas said:


> but I think the competition is a big step further, now.



I think there are just a few people who think like you. Maybe on Vi-Control a bit more but for me your statement cant be more wrong.

Sounds a bit like a character assassination to me. I hope I am wrong 

You have to invest quite a time to show/see the full potential of their Synchron products. If you didnt invest that time now. You should do it. Because this Product line has a lot to find out and you will be impressed what you can do with Synchron Libarys. I know no other libary which gives me this experience.


----------



## Cartoon (Apr 4, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> I agree, and feel the same about VSL's Synchron line. It has not met my expectations. There are much better sounding options around today.



I think there are different libarys with different sound which are better for a particular use. Depends what you want out of a libary. Or for what you need it.

But "MUCH" better sounding libarys..nah.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2019)

Cartoon said:


> I think there are different libarys with different sound which are better for a particular use. Depends what you want out of a libary. Or for what you need it.
> 
> But "MUCH" better sounding libarys..nah.



I should have added 'For Myself' in my post above.

I'm guessing there are many VSL Synchron Strings I users who love the way they sound, and put them to good use, which is wonderful, but...unfortunately, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 4, 2019)

I've done the Synchron Strings update, but no time to work with it yet. Dimension Strings III was an instant buy, using my last remaining vouchers. I listened to the Synchron-ized versions and it didn't appeal to me as much so I'm not sure I'll do that cross-grade later on or during the April promotional. It sounds a bit less natural to me in terms of dynamics and timbre, but my quick read of the product announcements indicates there may be some extra content vs. standard Vienna Instruments versions.


----------



## Salorom (Apr 4, 2019)

Alexander Maas said:


> those Cantabile demos sound absolutely out-dated, I agree. Like the strings on my e-piano from 1995. Am I missing something?



I have to agree with you and many others on this matter. The demos on their website are too often very poorly made, and the cantabile tracks are no exception. This is something I fail to understand, given how important they are. You don’t botch your demos, they will make or break a deal for newcomers...

That being said, they do not make the new patches justice. They are gorgeous and very playable.

VSL need to record actual sforzato articulations and rework their crescendo/diminuendo too. When they have, then the Synchron Strings will definitely be a thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander Maas (Apr 5, 2019)

Cartoon said:


> You have to invest quite a time to show/see the full potential of their Synchron products. [...] Because this Product line has a lot to find out and you will be impressed what you can do with Synchron Libarys. I know no other libary which gives me this experience.



Maybe you are right. I have a LOT of VSL libraries including dimension strings/brass and think they are still awesome in terms of details and the number of articulations (e.g. compared to Cinematic Studio Strings). But nowadays I just prefer a slightly better playability and (in my case) a great sounding room. (Too often I've lost myself in hours/days, trying to create the perfect room with Vienna MIR). 



Salorom said:


> That being said, they do not make the new patches justice. They are gorgeous and very playable.


If that's true, I might give them another look. Maybe the demos are deceiving indeed. But I have watched a few walk throughs on youtube and wasn't impressed at all. They just sound too synthetic in my ears. Although I think you can program the best library in the world in a way that it sounds crappy


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 5, 2019)

Alexander Maas said:


> If that's true, I might give them another look. Maybe the demos are deceiving indeed. But I have watched a few walk throughs on youtube and wasn't impressed at all. They just sound too synthetic in my ears. Although I think you can program the best library in the world in a way that it sounds crappy


I don't think the new patches are crappy, far from it. It's a stark contrast compared to the old ones, which IMO just shows how VSL got things wrong when they first released Synchron Strings. Surely this is audible to them too at this stage and I hope they realize the mistake they made here. The new cantabile legato patch has one serious flaw though. It only allows for slow tempo playing, anything from moderate to fast will be a problem. There should really be a "normal" and "fast" cantabile patch too. And there's no speed adaptation which you see in other libraries. The legato is also not as buttery smooth as can be, I wonder if they recorded bow change legato primarily instead of fingered legato, but it is acceptable overall.


----------



## Salorom (Apr 5, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> The new cantabile legato patch has one serious flaw though. It only allows for slow tempo playing, anything from moderate to fast will be a problem.



I agree


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 5, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> The new cantabile legato patch has one serious flaw though. It only allows for slow tempo playing, anything from moderate to fast will be a problem.



But on the other hand, it can't be apples and oranges at the same time, right? The issue that seemingly everybody had with Synchron Strings is the lack of flowing, smooth legato with rich, emotive vibrato. The new patch does this kind of thing way better than any of the original ones. But for fast tempi, one of the old ones might do OK - perhaps the standard lyrical vibrato patch. If there's one good thing about the very short sounding transition samples and overly steeply edited attacks - it does make the patches quite nimble. I'll try to experiment with that later - using one of the old ones for stuff that breezes by and switch to the cantabile for every note that's supposed to stick around. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 9, 2019)

I have to say from the brief demo i heard the Cantabile does sound great. I had a feeling VSL heard the noise, but they're quite busy there so it took longer than i expected to get anything done. 

Also, those Dimension String III...just wow. They sound stunning. They're pricey for the limited articulation set but i don't think i can pass on it.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 9, 2019)

Side note, what Cantabile walkthroughs are people referring to when they say it doesn't sound good? I see none on YouTube


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 9, 2019)

Just listened to the demos of the Cantabile violins....um it doesn't sound that wonderful.

That one by Herb Tucmandl is especially horrible (not the composition, i mean how the strings sound). 0.28-0.40...what the hell is that?

I'm seriously starting to question VSL's ability to recognise when something sounds realistic/believable.

Fundamentally, they need to go back to the drawing board as they are doing it wrong


----------



## Salorom (Apr 9, 2019)

I wouldn’t trust the demos by VSL, they are often deceptive, and I think it’s a shame.

The patch is very good on slow to moderate tempos, it does struggle a bit on faster ones. We’d need another one with shorter legato transitions, or a way to adjust them to taste, in my opinion.


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 9, 2019)

Salorom said:


> We’d need another one with shorter legato transitions, or a way to adjust them to taste, in my opinion.



We need them to create a string library that is fit to be released in 2019 and is at least as good as the myriad of other products available from their competitors.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 9, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> That one by Herb Tucmandl is especially horrible (not the composition, i mean how the strings sound). 0.28-0.40...what the hell is that?


Hmm yep, that part pretty much emphasizes the weak points. I also don't like how they've mixed the strings, but okay. But the transitions, I don't know. I still believe they cut too deep in them to keep it as playable as possible. I wish there was a way to set the legato sample start (unless their edits are destructive and this is not possible). Also, one gets a slightly better result if you turn the legato blur completely off. It just turns the legato transition into a washy mess.


----------



## animatione (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello, I would like to say that the product of Audio Grocery Synchron Art Tools gave me a new approach to use the Synchron Strings. I was holding off to use the whole library because I did not like to open any http interface for each instrument to be able to control it properly (remotely). Audio Grocery integrated those controls to Logic Smart Contorls, and this is great and very helpfull


----------



## GdT (Apr 25, 2019)

animatione said:


> the product of Audio Grocery Synchron Art Tools gave me a new approach to use the Synchron Strings


Yes indeed. A great product to make Synchron Strings easy to control. 
Thank you AudioGrocery.


----------



## animatione (Apr 25, 2019)

But it would be great Audio Grocery added Cantabile support, because not all ariticulations are possible. I heard there should be an update soon. Especially Smart Controls work great! I am curious would 
Smart Controls when you use Vienna Ensemble Pro?


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 25, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> But then I fire up Spitfire Chamber Strings and then I like them a lot!


OK, I'm really dense sometimes, help me out, you were talking about the newer Synchron Strings sounding better, then you said the Spitfire Chamber Strings quote. Does that mean you _like_ Spitfire a lot? Or did you mean that after you fire up Spitfire Chamber it makes you realize you like Synchron a lot, more that Spitfire?


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 26, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> OK, I'm really dense sometimes, help me out, you were talking about the newer Synchron Strings sounding better, then you said the Spitfire Chamber Strings quote. Does that mean you _like_ Spitfire a lot? Or did you mean that after you fire up Spitfire Chamber it makes you realize you like Synchron a lot, more that Spitfire?


What I meant was that I'm really full of doubt about sound. I know that I prefer a Steinway for a Yamaha, but that's because I'm a pianist, but what do I know about strings? I seem to flicker between different sounds on different days, like all my drum VI, when I use my BFD they sound great, then Addictive Drums, also sounds really good, and Superior Drummer 3? Really good, different from each other but all good. Do you understand? So sometimes the UI makes the difference; how easy is it to adjust this and that.
So what I'm saying is that if I need a string section for a pop song I will go with SCS, but if I really need to have a symphonic orchestra then I will go for Synchron Strings, to me they are so easy to work with, and with the new additions I believe it will be my favourite.
Hope it makes sense.


----------



## GdT (Apr 30, 2019)

animatione said:


> But it would be great Audio Grocery added Cantabile support


AudioGrocery is working on it.


----------



## animatione (May 9, 2019)

AudioGrocery! I have been able to test the released version of the SYTools. 
I would like to say my congratulation for making this amazing product happen.
It works! I will never have to use the Synchron Player with the Web interface!
And you have programmed this all. Keep up the good work. I must emphasise that you changed the way I work for much easier. And made this possiblity in Logic. I am also so happy when I use your AGTools for making scripts possible - when I have my articulations on a few MIDI channels, your scripts lets me to use in the Spitfire instruments one fader to control ALL midi channels' expression and 22CC, 23CC and 24CC (for close, T, and Ambient mics) with one external fader. Thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## Ben (Jul 2, 2019)

FYI: VSL just released an update for Synchron Strings I. Cantabile legato for each section + reworked legato articulations.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 2, 2019)

Ben said:


> FYI: VSL just released an update for Synchron Strings I. Cantabile legato for each section + reworked legato articulations.



Just listened to the demos.

Sounds a bit better, but it still doesn't sound convincing. VSL need to hire some people with better ears.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 2, 2019)

I tried them. They're good.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 2, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I tried them. They're good.



Yeh? A big improvement? The demos are not convincing me but i might give it a download if they genuinely are good.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 2, 2019)

It's still not that very slurred, slow legato that people like in "cinematic" sounding libraries. It's more like the kind of legato that VSL always did for their strings, like Dimension Strings or Chamber Strings. It's smooth and nice, but still doesn't drag and doesn't slur. It still has that VSL aesthetic, so don't expect any 180° turns philosophy-wise.

The transitions now feel clearly better playability-wise. The cantabile is the best sounding, with nice, smooth transitions that are clearly more audible than the original transitions from the old patches, and it has a very nice "emotive" vibrato which was previosly lacking. The "normal" legato will still feel way too abrupt for most people who would expect this patch to be the "standard" patch for legato, but this one is actually way more useful for stuff where in older libraries, the detache would have been the articulation of choice.

So, I'd say I'm now actually quite happy with the SyS legatos. I always felt drawn to the library because of the general sound and the other articulations, but could never really use it due to the legato issues. The updates and fixes have now rejuvenated my interest. For perspective: for me, the best string library is Dimension Strings. Ahead of stuff like CSS or SCS, which I also own and love. With SyS, there's still things that need fixing IMO - like the sfz and fp patches - but it's now becoming something I can enjoy and work with.

But: it's still a VSL string library, which some will appreciate and other traditionally will not. If you don't have this 270 GB beast already installed on your drive anyway, and you expect a CSS or 8Dio sound from your legato, I'm not sure if re-downloading the whole thing is worth it.


----------



## holywilly (Jul 8, 2019)

The re-worked legato finally sounds as good as other VSL string library (at least to my ear and my work flow. Of course, Dimension Strings still have the best legato).

Worth the wait and finally having Syn Strings I in my working template.


----------



## novaburst (Jul 8, 2019)

holywilly said:


> The re-worked legato f



I am begining to understand that legato 
brings the whole community together

What was that famous song....... Let there be legato legato legato....... No sorry was it it let there be love love love


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm not sure if re-downloading the whole thing is worth it


I have a doubt: what do you mean with "redownloading the whole things"?
I downloaded the update (cantabile legato) and that's it. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 8, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> I have a doubt: what do you mean with "redownloading the whole things"?
> I downloaded the update (cantabile legato) and that's it. Am I missing anything?



No, you're good. I was just referring to the people who bought the library, but have since uninstalled it after not being happy with it in its original state. I remember some users mentioning that they uninstalled it due to its massive size.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> No, you're good. I was just referring to the people who bought the library, but have since uninstalled it after not being happy with it in its original state. I remember some users mentioning that they uninstalled it due to its massive size.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## novaburst (Jul 8, 2019)

omiroad said:


> So it's a happy end? c:



Please don't say that, we are still waiting for Synchron Strings two, I guess that will conclude this story.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 8, 2019)

omiroad said:


> So it's a happy end? c:


I guess that depends. On the whole this update does improve things remarkably on the legato end, but these patches are hardly perfect and quite frankly pretty much every other library I have does it better still. YMMV.


----------



## shireen (Jul 9, 2019)

Still no portamentos?


----------

